# Russia Planning Massive Military Offensive Against Ukraine Involving 175,000 Troops, U.S. Intelligence Warns



## g5000 (Dec 4, 2021)

*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
		

*
_As tensions mount between Washington and Moscow over a potential Russian invasion of Ukraine, U.S. intelligence has found the Kremlin is planning a multi-front offensive as soon as early next year involving up to 175,000 troops, according to U.S. officials and an intelligence document obtained by The Washington Post.

The Kremlin has been moving troops toward the border with Ukraine while demanding Washington guarantee that Ukraine will not join NATO and that the alliance will refrain from certain military activities in and around Ukrainian territory. The crisis has provoked fears of a renewed war on European soil and comes ahead of a planned virtual meeting next week between President Biden and Russian President Vladimir Putin.

“The Russian plans call for a military offensive against Ukraine as soon as early 2022 with a scale of forces twice what we saw this past spring during Russia’s snap exercise near Ukraine’s borders,” said an administration official, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive information. “The plans involve extensive movement of 100 battalion tactical groups with an estimated 175,000 personnel, along with armor, artillery and equipment.”

[snip]

While laying the groundwork for an invasion, the Russian government has also been waging a propaganda campaign, the U.S. administration official said.

“Additionally, in the past month, our information indicates Russian influence proxies and media outlets have started to increase content denigrating Ukraine and NATO, in part to pin the blame for a potential Russian military escalation on Ukraine,” the official said.
“Recent information also indicates that Russian officials proposed adjusting Russia’s information operations against Ukraine to emphasize the narrative that Ukrainian leaders had been installed by the West, harbored a hatred for the ‘Russian world,’ and were acting against the interests of the Ukrainian people.”

In his comments in Latvia, Blinken cautioned the Ukrainians not to give Russia a pretext for military action.
“We’re also urging Ukraine to continue to exercise restraint because, again, the Russian playbook is to claim provocation for something that they were planning to do all along,” he said.

Putin has demanded the United States and its allies provide signed assurances excluding any expansion of NATO to include Ukraine and Georgia and limiting military activity near Russia’s borders, most notably in and around Ukraine.

[snip]

White House press secretary Jen Psaki rejected out of hand the idea that Washington would provide a guarantee that Ukraine will not enter NATO.
“NATO member countries decide who is a member of NATO, not Russia,” Psaki told reporters during a White House briefing Friday. _


Fuck Putin.  In a head-to-head contest, we'd kick his ass.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2021)

No head-to-head contests, please. Let Russia have the Ukraine --- God knows it's one of the most corrupt countries in the world, and that's saying something. It can hardly be WORSE off owned by Russia.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 4, 2021)

Cool, more YouTube combat footage for me to watch.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 4, 2021)

They may as well while there is no United States to stop them.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 4, 2021)

Circe said:


> No head-to-head contests, please. Let Russia have the Ukraine --- God knows it's one of the most corrupt countries in the world, and that's saying something. It can hardly be WORSE off owned by Russia.




EXACTLY! It's an Eastern European affair, let them fight it out.


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> EXACTLY! It's an Eastern European affair, let them fight it out.



I agree,

then why is fucking NATO there?


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> EXACTLY! It's an Eastern European affair, let them fight it out.


I hope a lot of Americans agree with us. It does look like another Crimea-takeover, and we so can't fight big wars with Russia (or China) in the state of disunity we are in: besides, as you say, Ukraine has nothing to do with our national interest.

I would widen that to Taiwan, too.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 4, 2021)

What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


----------



## g5000 (Dec 4, 2021)

Circe said:


> No head-to-head contests, please. Let Russia have the Ukraine --- God knows it's one of the most corrupt countries in the world, and that's saying something. It can hardly be WORSE off owned by Russia.


Thank you for your input, Comrade Chamberlain.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


The old Soviet Union --- Putin is determined to reunite many of the countries that busted up in 1991.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Thank you for your input, Comrade Chamberlain.


If all you can do is call names, I don't need your input anymore. Worthless nothing.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

Circe said:


> No head-to-head contests, please. Let Russia have the Ukraine --- God knows it's one of the most corrupt countries in the world, and that's saying something. It can hardly be WORSE off owned by Russia.


Obstacle in The Biden Crime Family though


----------



## g5000 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


Russia a shell of nothing. Putin just making noise for relevance. Poisoning people lostits appeal


----------



## g5000 (Dec 4, 2021)

Circe said:


> If all you can do is call names, I don't need your input anymore. Worthless nothing.


Putin relies on useful idiots like you to weaken the world's resolve to stand against him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


Russians.  Much of the Ukraine like Crimea is Russian.


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Russians.  Much of the Ukraine like Crimea is Russian.



I agree.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

We been posturing against each other since Reagan.  LOL

War games to bail out Brandon maybe.  lol

Time will tell.  Is Europe sending anything other than token troops there again?  pfft


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 4, 2021)

If it were China it's clear that Xiden would kow-tow.

Since it's Russial.....

The economy is in tatters.  Millions are out of work.  Inflation is rampant.

The only cure in the Democrat playbook is WAR!

With war will come a draft - with appropriate exemptions for those learning critical liberal arts skills like basket weaving. Provided it's of the "Native American" variety - a skill that MUST NOT BE LOST!

With that will come the natural follow-on:  Capitulation, withdrawal and chest-beating about having won.

But you knew that.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...



  Yet another biden failure.
We all know damn good and well they wouldnt have tried this shit with Trump in office.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????



  Land and resources.


----------



## night_son (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...



I say, "Let the Ukrainians eat borscht . . ."


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hell with the neo Nazi state of Ukraine 
I hope Putin obliterated them


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 5, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yet another biden failure.
> We all know damn good and well they wouldnt have tried this shit with Trump in office.


They didn't try jack shit in Ukraine when Trump was in office.

Under Obama/Biden, Putin annexed the entire Crimean peninsula. It is no longer a part of Ukraine. It belongs to the Russian Federation. That was pretty much a foregone conclusion when Obama/Biden orchestrated the 2014 coup against the democratically elected government in Ukraine and installed a neo-Nazi regime.  

It wouldn't surprise me at all if Putin decided to take every oblast east of the Dnieper river.

Biden is Putin's little bitch.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 5, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...



The people handling Biden aren’t going to do anything against Putin………and hunter biden is likely calling out in for a no show job…


----------



## BertramN (Dec 5, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


Perhaps Moscow Mitch could renew his relationship with Putin and broker an agreement between Washington and Moscow.

Such heroism would look great on his resume for 2022 and open a presidential door for 2024.




.


----------



## Ringo (Dec 5, 2021)

For the eighth year, Russia has been aggressively fighting with Ukraine by the forces of the Western media. And once every six months, it also viciously invades Ukraine with the help of the tongues of Western politicians.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 5, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Land and resources.


That and more access to the Mediterranean Sea through more control of the Black Sea.


----------



## Ringo (Dec 5, 2021)

By the way, when Putin's attack on Ukraine does not take place, the United States and the European Union may impose sanctions against Russia for not using the plan of attack on Ukraine provided to it.
People worked, drew maps - and Russia insidiously ignored these plans...


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


Nonsense. The best outcome would be if the U.S. agreed (most Europeans already feel this way) that Ukraine should NOT be in NATO, that it does not meet the criteria. It should essentially be neutral like Austria was during the Cold War. The U.S. should have always acknowledged that Crimeans preferred to stay in Russian hands after the Maidan “Revolution” overthrew a corrupt — but fairly elected —government … that chose *not* to apply to join NATO or the EU.

Even if Putin felt it was necessary to invade and “teach Ukraine a lesson,” it would almost certainly stop at occupying a few Eastern, more Russian-speaking areas, protecting water sources for and seizing land approaches to Crimea, perhaps taking more Eastern industrial areas and electric generating resources. Russia has plenty of land and does not have the desire, financial or military resources to re-occupy hostile countries.

All this would be a *tragedy*, however. The Ukrainian and Russian people will all suffer in such a war. As will European-Russian relations. Accidental World War is possible if the U.S. sends soldiers or naval forces into the area. It will be a terrible failure of diplomacy, with roots going back through numerous Democratic AND Republican administrations. There is no “macho” solution here that Trump supporters may dream their guy would have adopted. This should not be seen as a partisan U.S. political issue, anymore than the China/Taiwan issue is.

The fanatic nationalists on both sides will be encouraged by more bloodshed in Ukraine. War should be avoided between these two people, who actually share much in common — unfortunately including being run mostly by corrupt and opportunist oligarchs and politicians.

Also, nobody should trust anything they hear or read now until it is independently confirmed: “Truth is always the first casualty of war.”


----------



## Obiwan (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe the Pedophile-in-Chief could smooth the Russians' feathers if he would let them hire his "oil expert" to run that pipeline he funded for them.....


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

The comment of Obiwan above is a perfect example of partisan madness. A country whose people are so divided, whose politicians and people act like idiots, even if it is as powerful as the U.S., cannot make rational foreign policy, or lead the world anywhere but to disaster.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 5, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


Putin can just go into Afghanistan and get all the weapons Biden left there and fight us with them. Let's go Brandon!


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 5, 2021)

Obiwan said:


> Maybe the Pedophile-in-Chief could smooth the Russians' feathers if he would let them hire his "oil expert" to run that pipeline he funded for them.....


Hunter?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Putin can just go into Afghanistan and get all the weapons Biden left there and fight us with them. Let's go Brandon!


Another idiotic comment. Russia does not need guns from Afghanistan or the U.S.A. The U.S. should NOT have stayed in Afghanistan for 20 years under both Republican and Democratic administrations, nor lied to the American people and occupied Iraq under Republicans Bush and Cheney.

Trump was right to lower troop levels in Afghanistan to an untenable few thousand and make the key agreements with the Taliban to allow us to get out completely.  Biden was right to finish the job. The rest is just nonsense partisan maneuvering and demagogy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The comment of Obiwan above is a perfect example of partisan madness. A country whose people are so divided, whose politicians and people act like idiots, even if it is as powerful as the U.S., cannot make rational foreign policy, or lead the world anywhere but to disaster.


The Russians arent going to send in 175000 into the Ukraine.  Its a show.  Just like the cold war


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Dec 5, 2021)

This is a 'Scare Story' by the military industrial complex and Biden. Fake news.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Another idiotic comment. Russia does not need guns from Afghanistan or the U.S.A. The U.S. should NOT have stayed in Afghanistan for 20 years under both Republican and Democratic administrations, nor lied to the American people and occupied Iraq under Republicans Bush and Cheney.
> 
> Trump was right to lower troop levels in Afghanistan to an untenable few thousand and make the key agreements with the Taliban to allow us to get out completely.  Biden was right to finish the job. The rest is just nonsense partisan maneuvering and demagogy.


You don't leave Americans and our equipment behind. He could've at least destroyed the equipment instead of arming our enemy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


No doubt bolstered by Biden's Afghanistan clusterfuck. 
Putin knows Biden is a confused old man with significant cognitive disability. There couldn't be a better time for Russia to take back over Ukraine. He knows Biden, and especially his handlers who are running the day to day, that they will not respond. Sure they say "face sanctions" - pheh - empty threat and Putin knows it. 
   With Afghanistan, Biden has provided serious doubt in the minds of world leadership as to America's resolve under a feeble old man who can't even finish a sentence.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> No doubt bolstered by Biden's Afghanistan clusterfuck.
> Putin knows Biden is a confused old man with significant cognitive disability. There couldn't be a better time for Russia to take back over Ukraine. He knows Biden, and especially his handlers who are running the day to day, that they will not respond. Sure they say "face sanctions" - pheh - empty threat and Putin knows it.
> With Afghanistan, Biden has provided serious doubt in the minds of world leadership as to America's resolve under a feeble old man who can't even finish a sentence.


More partisan trash.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> More partisan trash.


READ: "I don't like what you said, so it must be trash"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> More partisan trash.


Im tired of hearing yoy whiney bastards.  Tell Putin to shit or get off the pot.  Ty


----------



## Nostra (Dec 5, 2021)

Putin knows the Vegetable in the White House will do nothing.

Next up:  China in Taiwan.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2021)

You don't stage a force this size in the winter and not use it.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> READ: "I don't like what you said, so it must be trash"


If YOU (or your buddies) have anything intelligent to say about what the U.S. should do about the threat of war between Russia and Ukraine … _THEN SAY IT !_


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> If YOU (or your buddies) have anything intelligent to say about what the U.S. should do about the threat of war between Russia and Ukraine … _THEN SAY IT !_


Already did.  Call Putin tell him to shit or get off the pot.  Why are you so terrified of him?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Putin doesn’t answer to you or your big mouth. Nor to Trump’s big mouth. He will move if and when he is ready. Same with China over Taiwan. Your macho pretending is worth exactly two shits to me and everybody else.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Putin doesn’t answer to you or your big mouth. Nor to Trump’s big mouth. He will move if and when he is ready. Same with China over Taiwan. Your macho pretending is worth exactly two shits to me and everybody else.


Why are you pissing your pants over him?  If he wants a war he can have dead armies there  Its his move.  If he wants war invade.  This is all a political move


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> EXACTLY! It's an Eastern European affair, let them fight it out.


Okay,Churchill.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Okay,Churchill.




Churchill knew when to fight, and when not to.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Churchill knew when to fight, and when not to.


Apparently not.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Apparently not.




He was influential in winning the biggest war the world has ever seen...

Gallipoli was a goof-up that wasn't his fault.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> He was influential in winning the biggest war the world has ever seen..


And influential in it becoming the biggest war anyone had ever seen.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And influential in it becoming the biggest war anyone had ever seen.




I would argue Hitler did more...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I would argue Hitler did more...


Which would not undermine my point in any way. So knock yourself out.


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2021)

Circe said:


> I would widen that to Taiwan, too


That isn't fair with regards to Taiwan. Taiwan has proved to be a sustainable country, with stable political system and developed economy.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

It seems that most, if not all, of the rightwingers here are against the U.S. getting involved in a Russia-Ukraine war, should one break out. I wonder if that will change if Putin actually invades? Will they change their tune if Trump says Biden is being “too soft” on Putin?

Democrats, what say you about Crimea? NATO expansion East to Ukraine and Georgia?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> If YOU (or your buddies) have anything intelligent to say about what the U.S. should do about the threat of war between Russia and Ukraine … _THEN SAY IT !_


I did... you just don't like it, so you naturally dismiss it so well... you can't even see it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> It seems that most, if not all, of the rightwingers here are against the U.S. getting involved in a Russia-Ukraine war, should one break out. I wonder if that will change if Putin actually invades? Will they change their tune if Trump says Biden is being “too soft” on Putin?
> 
> Democrats, what say you about Crimea? NATO expansion East to Ukraine and Georgia?


They will get back to you as soon as the poll numbers come in.  lmao

Why are you pissing your pants on this.  More Fear Mongering.  Russia is probing to see the reaction and nothing else.

What is EUROPE DOING?  They get a pass like always while others fight for their butts.

Overblown hot air is all you have here.


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2021)

If they want to invade the Ukraine then this is the time.  With weak minded stupid Potatohead as "Leader of the Free World" there will be no consequences.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> They will get back to you as soon as the poll numbers come in.  lmao
> 
> Why are you pissing your pants on this.  More Fear Mongering.  Russia is probing to see the reaction and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Europe will sit around, do nothing, and then bitch at the UN what should have been done while waiting on their check from America.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Europe will sit around, do nothing, and then bitch at the UN what should have been done while waiting on their check from America.


Sounds about normal   The way they are going full nazi over covid over there.  Maybe we should leave the place and let Russia rip them.  lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Europe will sit around, do nothing, and then bitch at the UN what should have been done while waiting on their check from America.


Europe, like the US, sent troops and imposed sanctions, when Russia invaded Ukraine. Then a certain pile of orange shit came along and tried to extort Ukraine over the military assistance and tried to lift sanctions against Russia. So you can see how a European might find your post a bit disconnected with reality, as an American.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Europe, like the US, sent troops and imposed sanctions, when Russia invaded Ukraine. Then a certain pile of orange shit came along and tried to extort Ukraine over the military assistance and tried to lift sanctions against Russia. So you can see how a European might find your post a bit disconnected with reality, as an American.



Are you revising recent history again!
You are, indeed, a TDS long-liner.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Europe, like the US, sent troops and imposed sanctions, when Russia invaded Ukraine. Then a certain pile of orange shit came along and tried to extort Ukraine over the military assistance and tried to lift sanctions against Russia. So you can see how a European might find your post a bit disconnected with reality, as an American.


Thanks for the jokes... good stuff.
I see you watch CNN a lot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Thanks for the jokes... good stuff.


Not a man of many intellectual means, are ya?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not a man of many intellectual means, are ya?


Uh... I said I got the jokes... I understood them perfectly


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uh... I said I got the jokes... I understood them perfectly


Yes, I heard you and mocked you the first time.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I heard you and mocked you the first time.


 Really?
Funny you didn't mention just how badly Obama fumbled the situation. 
"Now you guys stop it... or...or.. I will get mad and officially tell you I am mad!!!... and.. and... I will say something to the UN about this!!!"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Really?
> Funny you didn't mention just how badly Obama fumbled the situation.
> "Now you guys stop it... or...or.. I will get mad and officially tell you I am mad!!!... and.. and... I will say something to the UN about this!!!"


Your pathetic whataboutism won't help you. It doesn't erase facts about Trump.

And you forgot to post your suggestion for what Obama should have done. But you wouldnt be a dishonest little puke and not actually have one, after the above comments.

So, go ahead and state it. This should be good.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The best outcome would be if the U.S. agreed (most Europeans already feel this way) that Ukraine should NOT be in NATO, that it does not meet the criteria.


Maybe that's what this build up and threats are all about--getting their way that the countries bordering Russia won't get in Putin's way of occupying territory again.  NATO is designed to curb Russian aggression.  Putin doesn't like that.  Tough toenails.  If he attacks a sovereign country, NATO should flatten his ass.  It's what they're for.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Maybe that's what this build up and threats are all about--getting their way that the countries bordering Russia won't get in Putin's way of occupying territory again.  NATO is designed to curb Russian aggression.  Putin doesn't like that.  Tough toenails.  If he attacks a sovereign country, NATO should flatten his ass.  It's what they're for.



Sorry. Ukraine ain't a NATO club member.
Russia, as a sovereign country to, has a right to protect their eastern flank which they are rightfully sensitive about since Operation Barbarossa in WWII.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Sorry. Ukraine ain't a NATO club member.
> Russia, as a sovereign country to, has a right to protect their eastern flank which they are rightfully sensitive about since Operation Barbarossa in WWII.


I didn't know Ukraine was threatening Russia's 'flank.'


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> I didn't know Ukraine was threatening Russia's 'flank.'



As long as they wanna join NATO they are!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> As long as they wanna join NATO they are!


My understanding is that NATO is defensive, not aggressive.  Why would that be a threat?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2021)

skye said:


> I agree,
> 
> then why is fucking NATO there?


NATO where?  Poland?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> You don't leave Americans and our equipment behind. He could've at least destroyed the equipment instead of arming our enemy.


He left the equipment for the Afghans and then did nothing to prevent the Taliban from overrunning the country in a matter of days.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> He was influential in winning the biggest war the world has ever seen...
> 
> Gallipoli was a goof-up that wasn't his fault.


Gallipoli was in World War I, dumbass!  Go read a history book!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Sorry. Ukraine ain't a NATO club member.
> Russia, as a sovereign country to, has a right to protect their eastern flank which they are rightfully sensitive about since Operation Barbarossa in WWII.


Neither was Afghanistan.

No, they can do all their protection from their side of the border!


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Sorry. Ukraine ain't a NATO club member.
> Russia, as a sovereign country to, has a right to protect their eastern flank which they are rightfully sensitive about since Operation Barbarossa in WWII.




Exactly right!


----------



## lantern2814 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your pathetic whataboutism won't help you. It doesn't erase facts about Trump.
> 
> And you forgot to post your suggestion for what Obama should have done. But you wouldnt be a dishonest little puke and not actually have one, after the above comments.
> 
> So, go ahead and state it. This should be good.


YOUR pathetic whataboutism doesn’t erase the disaster that Xiden orchestrated in Afghanistan resulting in 13 dead Americans. Which made Xiden check his watch. Now what should Xiden have done to prevent those deaths and get the thousands of Americans still there out safely? Go ahead Sparky. This should be good for a laugh....


----------



## struth (Dec 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your pathetic whataboutism won't help you. It doesn't erase facts about Trump.
> 
> And you forgot to post your suggestion for what Obama should have done. But you wouldnt be a dishonest little puke and not actually have one, after the above comments.
> 
> So, go ahead and state it. This should be good.


what facts about trump? you’ve stated none?

Russia is in eastern europe because obama and xiden were more flexible with putin


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gallipoli was in World War I, dumbass!  Go read a history book!


Winston Churchill was the brains behind Gallipoli, dumbass, YOU read a history book. 









						Winston Churchill’s World War Disaster
					

A quarter-century before boldly leading Britain in World War II, Winston Churchill spearheaded a World War I military debacle—Gallipoli.




					www.history.com
				





He is best known for his role in WWII, But he was also involved in WWI and the Cold War, where he famously coined the term, "Iron Curtain".


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 5, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He left the equipment for the Afghans and then did nothing to prevent the Taliban from overrunning the country in a matter of days.


He knew months in advance that the Taliban would take over. Still let it happen, even a 10 year old would know better. That goes back to what we are dealing with.


----------



## Ivan88 (Dec 5, 2021)

America and Europe are under Divine Judgement for their love of murdering babies, and for trying to murder their mother, Syria, the mother of Christianity, Western Civilization and the Syro Aryan European Christian Israel peoples.

That is not honoring their mother, and is causing them to have a shortened life.
Russia has been helping Syria, so Russia is not under the same Judgement, even though they have    wrong things there too.
But they have been under nuclear blackmail from USA and it's idol, the Israelis who are not the real Israel, but are Edomites, Khazars etc.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> He knew months in advance that the Taliban would take over. Still let it happen, even a 10 year old would know better. That goes back to what we are dealing with.


Agreed.  That just wasn't the plan.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 6, 2021)

Confederate Soldier 
I agree. If not for the US, Europe would belong to Germany. The only time they like the US is if they need money or they need someone to shed blood for them. 

They all have armies. Let them take care of their own. We Americans have shed more than enough blood for Europe. Fuck em.


----------



## bendog (Dec 6, 2021)

skye said:


> Exactly right!


Germany's gonna attack


----------



## bendog (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


Exactly.  But Putin is a Russian nationalist (which is why Trump admired him).  We Americans tend to egotistical and think everything is about us.  And of course much touches upon us since, despite our efforts over the past 20 years or so, we are still the "greatest power."

But I wonder how much of this is about the twilight of Merkle and Germany and Western europe.  Merkle had backbone, but detested military solutions.  Now Western europe has no cohesive military, or maybe even economy.  And of course Trump weakened our ability to influence Western europe.  France, the Brexit UK and Germany are all focused internally on their own divisions ... as are we .. which was Putin's goal in supporting Brexit and Trump.

For Americans, we tend to view external events in europe beginning around 1916, excluding events that brought most of our ancestors here.  But Russia's expansion began around 1400 and continued thought Peter the Great to around 1790, which is when Our Story began.  




__





						Map of Russia in Europe 1300-1796
					





					www.emersonkent.com
				




We still focus on communism, and Russia is NOT a market economy.  They are a gas station with nuclear arms (Merkle).  

Russia's expansion ceased with market economies, and the rise of Bismarck and industrial Germany, and England's becoming the "master of the universe."

"After the fall of Communism in 1991, scholars and the general public in Russia and the West gave fresh attention to Peter and his role in Russian history. His reign is now seen as the decisive formative event in the Russian imperial past. Many new ideas have merged, such as whether he strengthened the autocratic state or whether the tsarist regime was not statist enough given its small bureaucracy.[53] Modernization models have become contested ground.[54] Historian Ia. Vodarsky said in 1993 that Peter, "did not lead the country on the path of accelerated economic, political and social development, did not force it to 'achieve a leap' through several stages.... On the contrary, these actions to the greatest degree put a brake on Russia's progress and created conditions for holding it back for one and a half centuries!" [55] The autocratic powers that Stalin admired appeared as a liability to Evgeny Anisimov, who complained that Peter was, "the creator of the administrative command system and the true ancestor of Stalin."[56]

While the cultural turn in historiography has downplayed diplomatic, economic and constitutional issues, new cultural roles have been found for Peter, for example in architecture and dress. James Cracraft argues:

The Petrine revolution in Russia—subsuming in this phrase the many military, naval, governmental, educational, architectural, linguistic, and other internal reforms enacted by Peter’s regime to promote Russia’s rise as a major European power—was essentially a cultural revolution, one that profoundly impacted both the basic constitution of the Russian Empire and, perforce, its subsequent development.[57]"

Peter the Great - Wikipedia  (Legacy section)

A few years back, my church reading group was reading Master and Margareta, after the newly full version was published.  Two Russian couples joined in for a few weeks, and I think they had difficulty expanding our horizons beyond communism and economics.   

Setting aside Trump and his world view (assuming he has one beyond his own venal interests), Reagan and all US presidents from Wilson on viewed war as the result of social forces not allowing for free market expansion.  And after WWII we imposed that view on western Europe and Asia.  But Putin, imo, views territorial expansion as part of a cultural revolution.  Whether people's material benefits or personal freedoms is immaterial.  

Russia seeks to dominate socially and we seek to dominate economically.  Reagan put it "we won, you lost."  But Putin plays a longer game, imo.  I'm not sure whether his motivation is the benefit of people and their freedom or simply the benefit of the East Slavic tribes or Rus people.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


In other words Biden is giving Russia the green light to invade if they want.  

Biden needs this to keep the white Russia boogeyman alive.  Publicly he and the MSM will denounce it and throw fits, but he clearly needs something to distract from his failed domestic and foreign policies for the coming elections.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin relies on useful idiots like you to weaken the world's resolve to stand against him.


Putin needs idiots like Joe Biden in the White House to allow him to do whatever he wants.  He didn’t do this stuff under President Trump, only during Obama and Biden.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


If Putin was doing that, you communists would all be supporting him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 6, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He left the equipment for the Afghans and then did nothing to prevent the Taliban from overrunning the country in a matter of days.


Per Trump's agreement. Did you not know this?


----------



## Siberian (Dec 8, 2021)

g5000 said:


>


lol, those alleged 175 000 occupy area in Russia bigger than medium European country 

there are permanent Russian bases there, minimum a couple of hundreds km from Ukrainian border, but the US makes a fuss presenting it as some sudden concentration...

instead, Ukraine concentrates 120000 troops to attack Donbass and all this hysteria in Western press is aimed to prevent Russian response to Ukrainian agression.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 8, 2021)

theHawk said:


> If Putin was doing that, you communists would all be supporting him.


who's supporting Putin?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 8, 2021)

Siberian said:


> lol, those alleged 175 000 occupy area in Russia bigger than medium European country
> 
> there are permanent Russian bases there, minimum a couple of hundreds km from Ukrainian border, but the US makes a fuss presenting it as some sudden concentration...
> 
> instead, Ukraine concentrates 120000 troops to attack Donbass and all this hysteria in Western press is aimed to prevent Russian response to Ukrainian agression.


Oh look, paid Russian troll

The troop build up is new.

Donbas is in Ukraine. Buy yourself a map.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 8, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> who's supporting Putin?


Supporting Putin?  Just because we don’t want to get involved between Russia and Ukraine?  Because we don’t want another stupid war?


----------



## Circe (Dec 8, 2021)

ESay said:


> That isn't fair with regards to Taiwan. Taiwan has proved to be a sustainable country, with stable political system and developed economy.


Naaaaaah, not with huge, gargantuan China ready at any moment to invade and take them over within ---- how long did the Germans take to conquer Denmark in WWII?   Two hours. Yeah, that sounds about right. 

Talk about a seriously non-viable situation. 

Weak prez, highly vulnerable Taiwan and Ukraine: just give them up, they're gone.

I'm pleased that as of 12/8 the Biden gov. is disclaiming any intent of fighting for either country!! Just not in our national interests. And we'd lose, in both cases.

I suppose we'll trade that NATO won't keep picking away at Russia's border countries.


----------



## Circe (Dec 8, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They may as well while there is no United States to stop them.


Yeah, that's what I think, too. Both China and Russia would be foolish to miss this opportunity to move on their long-time goals to take over Taiwan and Ukraine. Biden has already said U.S. troops are off the table, and we KNOW European troops are off the table because they depend on Russian oil ---------- and winter is here.

I guess Biden better skip all that and move on to helping Iran get nuked up so it can devastate Israel and hit where I live in Maryland.


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Putin is trying to re-establish the Soviet Union.  He won't stop at the Ukraine.


That’s hilarious, but a common belief among ignorant Americans. They think someone other than their own nation wants to conquer the world, completely at odds with reality.


----------



## Markle (Dec 9, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


So what?

What strategic interest is Ukraine to the USA?  Other than the millions they have paid President Biden and his son Hunter?


----------



## Markle (Dec 9, 2021)

skye said:


> I agree,
> 
> then why is fucking NATO there?


Say wut?

NATO, NORTH ATLANTIC TREATY ORGANIZATION.  Ukraine is not a member nor are they of any stratigic importance to any of it's members.

President Trump kept us out of unnecessary wars, was bringing our troops home in a solid plan, as well as forcing our allies to pay what they had agreed to but were not keeping their obligations.


----------



## Markle (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> They will get back to you as soon as the poll numbers come in.  lmao
> 
> Why are you pissing your pants on this.  More Fear Mongering.  Russia is probing to see the reaction and nothing else.
> 
> ...


What stratigic importance is Ukraine to Europe or the United States.

Here I thought the far left wanted us out useless wars?  Why do any of you believe a direct hot war with Russia is a grand idea?


----------



## Markle (Dec 9, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Maybe that's what this build up and threats are all about--getting their way that the countries bordering Russia won't get in Putin's way of occupying territory again.  NATO is designed to curb Russian aggression.  Putin doesn't like that.  Tough toenails.  If he attacks a sovereign country, NATO should flatten his ass.  It's what they're for.


That's the NORTH ATLANTIC TREATY ORGANIZATION.  Not the world police.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...



Ukraine?  They paid the Biden's good money for their support!!

WTF?!

Will Biden go to war to protect his 10% for the Big Guy?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, paid Russian troll
> 
> The troop build up is new.
> 
> Donbas is in Ukraine. Buy yourself a map.


Wrong.  It’s in the Donestsk People’s Republic as well as the Luhansk People’s Republic. Ukraine broke apart during the Hussein Regime.  Ukrainian Nazis overthrew the democratically elected government in a revolution with the help of Western powers, the Eastern provinces declared their independence as well.  Or do only Western Ukrainians get to do revolutions?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

Markle said:


> That's the NORTH ATLANTIC TREATY ORGANIZATION. Not the world police.


An attack on one NATO nation is an attack on all NATO nations. 

That's why Putins one demand is that we (the US) deny NATO membership to Ukraine.

And we told him to go pound sand.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

theHawk said:


> It’s in the Donestsk People’s Republic as well as the Luhansk People’s Republic. Ukraine broke apart during the Hussein Regime.


False. Go read up. It's Ukraine. Nice job spreading Putin's propaganda, though.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. Go read up. It's Ukraine.


Only according to globalists that don’t believe in democracy.  

Why can’t you globo-fascists support democracy?  The people of those regions want nothing to do with the new Ukraine government since the rightfully elected one was overthrown.


----------



## MinTrut (Dec 9, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


Only World War III can save the Democrats.

What's a few billion dead if it keeps them in power?


----------



## bendog (Dec 9, 2021)

IF only we'd elected Hillary she'd have put the boot to Russia's midget.  And now you Trumpanzees bitch.  Too funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Only according to globalists that don’t believe in democracy.


Haha....ooookay Putin. Not how it works with sovereign nations, my man. Furthermore, the world does not accept Putins authority to sponsor such elections, or trust tha they are fair and free. But you do. Because you LOVE you some Putin.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

bendog said:


> IF only we'd elected Hillary she'd have put the boot to Russia's midget.  And now you Trumpanzees bitch.  Too funny.


Russian state media is still gushing over Trumpov, and his ongoing commentary on how we should let Russia invade Ukraine.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 9, 2021)

We are not starting a nuclear war with Russia.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha....ooookay Putin. Not how it works with sovereign nations, my man. Furthermore, the world does not accept Putins authority to sponsor such elections, or trust tha they are fair and free. But you do. Because you LOVE you some Putin.


You’re the one that LOVES the Ukrainians and swallows their propaganda wholesale, much like the paid shills in Washington on Ukraine’s payroll.  You and the Bidens have a lot in common.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

theHawk said:


> You’re the one that LOVES the Ukrainians and swallows their propaganda wholesale


Like...what? Name one thing. You are just having a little hiss fit.  Like your boy Putin, who got his ass handed to him at the summit by the USA. Try rooting for the rightt side for the first time in a while.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like...what? Name one thing. You are just having a little hiss fit.  Like your boy Putin, who got his ass handed to him at the summit by the USA. Try rooting for the rightt side for the first time in a while.


Like YOU claiming their government is legitimate and the eastern provinces governments are not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Like YOU claiming their government is legitimate and the eastern provinces governments are not.


Like me and every first world nation, except for Russia. Oh, and the Trump cult.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like me and every first world nation, except for Russia. Oh, and the Trump cult.


Oh yes, you got the backing of the UN thugs.  I guess that means we can invade Eastern Ukraine and fight Russians.  Have fun war hero, not that you have the balls to go yourself, you just want to send other people there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Oh yes, you got the backing of the UN thugs.


Ha, what Putin calls them. Damn son. Just put on the cossack and go have some vodka already.

Personally, I think you have no fucking idea what you are talking about and don't even care.  Look at your reactionary, shallow responses. Allyou know is that your orange lard andmaster has sided with Putin and his propaganda machine. And that's all you will ever know or need to know.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 9, 2021)

bendog said:


> IF only we'd elected Hillary she'd have put the boot to Russia's midget.  And now you Trumpanzees bitch.  Too funny.


It ain't under Trump that Taiwan and Ukraine are potential hot spots at this point. These are not 2nd tier nations we have been at war with.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> It ain't under Trump that Taiwan and Ukraine are potential hot spots at this point. These are not 2nd tier nations we have been at war with.


Right, that is because of China and Russia. Get it straight.


----------



## lantern2814 (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Per Trump's agreement. Did you not know this?


Lie. Xiden didn’t do anything in accordance with anything Trump  agreed to.  Liar exposed. Moving on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

Markle said:


> What stratigic importance is Ukraine to Europe or the United States.
> 
> Here I thought the far left wanted us out useless wars?  Why do any of you believe a direct hot war with Russia is a grand idea?


I Never said that.  I did get ticked at a whiney leftist and say the Russians can die there.  lol

This is NEWS PORN.  Russia isn't going to invade Europe.  They are just testing everyone.  Been going on since I was in the military.

But hey..........lets hype this shit up with GAS LIGHTING the hell out of it.  Brandon needs something to deflect that he sucks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Russia isn't going to invade Europe.


Russia invaded two European countries in the last 13 years. They literally invaded Europe twice.. But Putin thanks you for the propaganda.


----------



## lantern2814 (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, what Putin calls them. Damn son. Just put on the cossack and go have some vodka already.
> 
> Personally, I think you have no fucking idea what you are talking about and don't even care.  Look at your reactionary, shallow responses. Allyou know is that your orange lard andmaster has sided with Putin and his propaganda machine. And that's all you will ever know or need to know.


More lies. Trump was tougher on Russia than anybody. Your dementia suffering incestuous pedophile currently acting like POTUS is giving Xi and Putin the green light to do whatever they wish. Lie exposed. Moving on.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, that is because of China and Russia. Get it straight.


I did. I inferred.  Two nuclear powers. The big guys. How long does any ground war ratchet up to nukes? I feel for people in these areas. And this can be dangerous for the globe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> I did. I inferred.  Two nuclear powers. The big guys. How long does any ground war ratchet up to nukes? I feel for people in these areas. And this can be dangerous for the globe.


Gotcha.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Fuck Putin. In a head-to-head contest, we'd kick his ass.




Are you serious?  IN a head to head contest, given a decade, we can't even beat a bunch of goat herders.

Russian VS American Army Recruitment Videos​
ROBERT PARRY: Who’s Telling the ‘Big Lie’ on Ukraine?​








						ROBERT PARRY: Who's Telling the 'Big Lie' on Ukraine?
					

The U.S. group think still driving the Ukraine crisis began at least eight years ago, as detailed in this article by Robert Parry on Sept. 2, 2014.  Exclusive: Official Washington draws the Ukraine crisis in black-and-white colors with Putin the bad guy and the U.S.-backed leaders in Kiev the good




					consortiumnews.com
				




This article by Parry is worth twenty of the WaPo's propaganda & lies spinning and dicing reality.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> IN a head to head contest, given a decade, we can't even beat a bunch of goat herders.


Because we were trying to occupy a large country. We destroyed them on the battlefield, when they bothered to show up.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because we were trying to occupy a large country. We destroyed them on the battlefield, when they bothered to show up.


And what does that tell you genius?



It tells me our politicians and military leaders forgot the lessons of Concord and Lexington. 

 Maybe you should read that article I posted instead of shooting off your mouth, it is clear you don't have a clue what is really going on in that region of the world.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> And what does that tell you genius?


That your comparison was dumb. Thanks for asking.

And yes, we have a hard time learning those lessons, because we actually do care about people. We actually care about the well being of Iraqis and Afghans. We go there as liberators, not conquerors, and we learn love for them from our generals down to the grunts. Look how disappointed and sad all of them were over giving Afghanistan to the evil Taliban. So sad.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That your comparison was dumb. Thanks for asking.
> 
> And yes, we have a hard time learning those lessons, because we actually do care about people. We actually care about the well being of Iraqis and Afghans. We go there as liberators, not conquerors, and we learn love for them from our generals down to the grunts. Look how disappointed and sad all of them were over giving Afghanistan to the evil Taliban. So sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Yes, I understand you are an ignorant cynic with stunted conspiracy theories bouncing around that half empty skull. But we go there and help these people and gain affinity for them. Else we would slash and burn and leave right away. And by "we", I am referring to emotionally developed adults, not you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I understand you are an ignorant cynic with stunted conspiracy theories bouncing around that half empty skull. But we go there and help these people and gain affinity for them. Else we would slash and burn and leave right away. And by "we", I am referring to emotionally developed adults, not you.


No, I just go outside of the cabal, and the consortium's propaganda.  You don't know shit about the world, or you are a purposeful propagandist yourself, and a liar.  I try, but you don't make an attempt.

This is LITERALLY, what they teach in Russian schools.  If they catch you talking about, texting about, or thinking about guns in American schools? You are out of there.

"this is literally a school competition in Russia"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> No, I just go outside of the cabal, and the consortium's propaganda.


Then fuck off. Why even post to me, and then claim my thoughts are not my own? Go find a mirror.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then fuck off. Why even post to me, and then claim my thoughts are not my own? Go find a mirror.


It was you, that failed to read the article I posted first, from a very well respected journalist, that would have woken you to the reality of the Ukraine situation, and then started shit talking.  In the old days?  Folks like Parry and I were called "muckrakers."  Now?  The Deep State slanders folks that go against the establishment paradigm, because powerful and wealthy individuals' plans could be harmed.  YOU?  You are one of their useful idiots.  You fall for that shit. 

*Robert Earle Parry* (June 24, 1949 – January 27, 2018)[1] was an American investigative journalist. He was best known for his role in covering the Iran-Contra affair for the Associated Press (AP) and _Newsweek_, including breaking the Psychological Operations in Guerrilla Warfare (CIA manual provided to the Nicaraguan contras) and the CIA involvement in Contra cocaine trafficking in the U.S. scandal in 1985.

He was awarded the George Polk Award for National Reporting in 1984 and the I.F. Stone Medal for Journalistic Independence by Harvard's Nieman Foundation in 2015.

Parry was the editor of ConsortiumNews.com from 1995 until his death in 2018.[2]





						Robert Parry (journalist) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





I believe, you made the claim that the US is noble, and the military industrial complex, and it's noble politicians only act from a place of good intentions.  You also made the claim that the only reason that we lost in Afghanistan, was because the Taliban weren't fighting fair, and then, when I pointed out you are only parroting the talking points of CFR propaganda?  You grasped the last straw left to you. . . .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> It was you, that failed to read the article I posted first, from a very well respected journalist, that would have woken you to the reality of the Ukraine situation, and then started shit talking.  In the old days?  Folks like Parry and I were called "muckrakers."  Now?  The Deep State slanders folks that go against the establishment paradigm, because powerful and wealthy individuals' plans could be harmed.  YOU?  You are one of their useful idiots.  You fall for that shit.
> 
> *Robert Earle Parry* (June 24, 1949 – January 27, 2018)[1] was an American investigative journalist. He was best known for his role in covering the Iran-Contra affair for the Associated Press (AP) and _Newsweek_, including breaking the Psychological Operations in Guerrilla Warfare (CIA manual provided to the Nicaraguan contras) and the CIA involvement in Contra cocaine trafficking in the U.S. scandal in 1985.
> 
> ...


I don't mind people going "against the paradigm". Unlike yourself, I will simply call it disagreement with no need to romanticize my own position as "one who sees through the deep state and the globalist cabal". Such flowery language. Such pomp and circumstance. Bring in the clowns. Silliness.

You and I might agree on not being the world police. But yet I still can understand why it was hard for us to leave Afghanistan. And no, it was not only because some people wanted to make more money . That is the height of cynicism, and I do not share your cynicism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2021)

These are the same US Intel Agencies that handled the Afghanistan Unconditional Surrender?


----------



## MinTrut (Dec 9, 2021)

bendog said:


> IF only we'd elected Hillary she'd have put the boot to Russia's midget.  And now you Trumpanzees bitch.  Too funny.


WWIII would have started in 2018 if Hitlery were prezzie.

Hence the hysterical rage of the Dupocrats, ginned up by the warmongering permastate via their MSM.

With useful idiots like Democrats, who needs Nazis?


----------



## MinTrut (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> It was you, that failed to read the article I posted first, from a very well respected journalist, that would have woken you to the reality of the Ukraine situation, and then started shit talking.  In the old days?  Folks like Parry and I were called "muckrakers."  Now?  The Deep State slanders folks that go against the establishment paradigm, because powerful and wealthy individuals' plans could be harmed.  YOU?  You are one of their useful idiots.  You fall for that shit.
> 
> *Robert Earle Parry* (June 24, 1949 – January 27, 2018)[1] was an American investigative journalist. He was best known for his role in covering the Iran-Contra affair for the Associated Press (AP) and _Newsweek_, including breaking the Psychological Operations in Guerrilla Warfare (CIA manual provided to the Nicaraguan contras) and the CIA involvement in Contra cocaine trafficking in the U.S. scandal in 1985.
> 
> ...


U need to stop winning.


----------



## MinTrut (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Are you serious?  IN a head to head contest, given a decade, we can't even beat a bunch of goat herders.
> 
> Russian VS American Army Recruitment Videos​
> ROBERT PARRY: Who’s Telling the ‘Big Lie’ on Ukraine?​
> ...


^ MASSIVE thread win.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 9, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't mind people going "against the paradigm". Unlike yourself, I will simply call it disagreement with no need to romanticize my own position as "one who sees through the deep state and the globalist cabal". Such flowery language. Such pomp and circumstance. Bring in the clowns. Silliness.
> 
> You and I might agree on not being the world police. But yet I still can understand why it was hard frus to leave Afghanistan. And no, it was not only because some people wanted to make more money . That is the height of cynicism, and I do not share your cynicism.


Go ahead, tell me about Victoria Nuland and her role in the whole Ukraine saga then.   

I only call them like I see them.  You always like to disparage those who you disagree with, so?  Do you not expect me to return the favor?  

. . . if you think I am just, "cynical."  You still never read that article.  You are still acting stoopid.









						Ukraine crisis: Transcript of leaked Nuland-Pyatt call
					

A transcript of the alleged conversation between Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland and the US ambassador to Ukraine, Geoffrey Pyatt discussing the crisis in Ukraine.



					www.bbc.com
				




The Ukraine Mess That Nuland Made​




__





						The Ukraine Mess That Nuland Made
					

Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland engineered Ukraine's regime change without weighing the likely consequences.




					truthout.org
				





. .  and here we are?  This psychopath is heading up the lies and propaganda, once again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I only call them like I see them.


I wouldn't say basing your paradigm on hidden nosense and conspiracies is "calling it like you see it". In fact, it's kind of the opposite of that,


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I wouldn't say basing your paradigm on hidden nosense and conspiracies is "calling it like you see it". In fact, it's kind of the opposite of that,


READ IT.









						ROBERT PARRY: Who's Telling the 'Big Lie' on Ukraine?
					

The U.S. group think still driving the Ukraine crisis began at least eight years ago, as detailed in this article by Robert Parry on Sept. 2, 2014.  Exclusive: Official Washington draws the Ukraine crisis in black-and-white colors with Putin the bad guy and the U.S.-backed leaders in Kiev the good




					consortiumnews.com


----------



## ESay (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like me and every first world nation, except for Russia. Oh, and the Trump cult.


Well, basically Russia doesn't recognize the separatists' governments, either. They call this war an internal Ukrainian conflict.

Moscow doesn't need independent Donbass, or even it to be a part of Russia. It needs it as a leverage in their relations with Ukraine.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## theHawk (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, what Putin calls them. Damn son. Just put on the cossack and go have some vodka already.
> 
> Personally, I think you have no fucking idea what you are talking about and don't even care.  Look at your reactionary, shallow responses. Allyou know is that your orange lard andmaster has sided with Putin and his propaganda machine. And that's all you will ever know or need to know.


LOL ooooo “tHaT’s wHuT pUtiN cAllS tHeM”


----------



## theHawk (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's why Putins one demand is that we (the US) deny NATO membership to Ukraine.
> 
> And we told him to go pound sand.


LOL NATO has not made Ukraine one of them yet.  How can we tell him to go pound sand? Ukraine is NOT NATO, fool.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> READ IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You expect Fort Fun Indiana do actually read about both sides of the issue?  He’s a partisan hack that will only accept what the MSM hand feeds him, and it’s the only thing he knows to regurgitate.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Russian state media is still gushing over Trumpov, and his ongoing commentary on how we should let Russia invade Ukraine.


Weird how President Trump didn’t let Russia invade and take all of Ukraine.  I mean, if he was a Russian “stooge”, why didn’t that happen?

Russia took Crimea during the Obama bin Biden regime, not during President Trump.

President Trump was smart enough to keep Russia in check, even while you claimed he was “colluding” with Russia.

Now that the Obama bin Biden regime is back, their claim is Russia is now set to take parts of Ukraine.  How can this be if Biden isn’t a Russian stooge? Biden has now said we will send no troops, so he is green lighting the Russian invasion.  And all you have is “But, but, but, you Trumpers are Russian agents!”


----------



## g5000 (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Are you serious?  IN a head to head contest, given a decade, we can't even beat a bunch of goat herders.


Neither could Russia.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

theHawk said:


> You expect Fort Fun Indiana do actually read about both sides of the issue?  He’s a partisan hack that will only accept what the MSM hand feeds him, and it’s the only thing he knows to regurgitate.


. . . and the worst part is?  We have Victoria Nuland on a leaked phone call, and a taped conference in front of corporate donors.  This isn't like "conspiracy," or anything, or "Russian," propaganda, this is verifiable fact. . . folks in Ukraine KNOW that all this bullshit has transpired, otherwise, there would not be internal fighting between Nazi's and ethnic Russians in Ukraine.

It is best for us, as Americans, to just heed the words of our wise founding father on this one.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Russia took Crimea during the Obama bin Biden regime, not during President Trump.



They voted to join Russia.










						Crimeans vote over 90 percent to quit Ukraine for Russia
					

By Mike Collett-White and Ronald Popeski SIMFEROPOL/KIEV (Reuters) - Russian state media said Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to break with Ukraine and join Russia on Sunday, as Kiev accused Moscow of pouring forces into the peninsula and warned separatist leaders "the ground will burn under their...




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Crimea votes to join Russia
					

It opts to break away from Ukraine.




					www.politico.com
				




Saying Russia "took," Crimea is like saying the Confederacy took Atlanta.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> They voted to join Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, but according to these idiots Russia “stole it”.  But if he did, he did it during Obama not President Trump.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> They voted to join Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video you include captures very well the majority feeling in Crimea in 2014. I think both the West and Ukraine know full well that if there were an internationally supervised referendum today in Crimea the result would again be for joining with Russia. But “self-determination” is not acceptable in this instance to the West, because it wanted & expected the “Maidan Revolution” to bring the West control of the Black Sea and Russia’s naval facilities there, untapped underwater oil resources, pipelines, etc. 

Crimea never had anything but a small minority of Ukrainians. This was also true back when Nikita Khrushchev unilaterally “gifted” Communist Crimea to Communist Ukraine (his wife was Ukrainian).

I think some of your other arguments/characterizations here are a bit too “black & white,” but on Crimea we basically agree. I especially don’t agree with the ultra-partisan comments of theHawk. Or the liberal mirror image arguments of FortFunIndiana.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The video you include captures very well the majority feeling in Crimea in 2014. I think both the West and Ukraine know full well that if there were an internationally supervised referendum today in Crimea the result would again be for joining with Russia. But “self-determination” is not acceptable in this instance to the West, because it wanted & expected the “Maidan Revolution” to bring the West control of the Black Sea and Russia’s naval facilities there, untapped underwater oil resources, pipelines, etc.
> 
> Crimea never had anything but a small minority of Ukrainians. This was also true back when Nikita Khrushchev unilaterally “gifted” Communist Crimea to Communist Ukraine (his wife was Ukrainian).
> 
> I think some of your other arguments/characterizations here are a bit too “black & white,” but on Crimea we basically agree. I especially don’t agree with the ultra-partisan comments of theHawk. Or the liberal mirror image arguments of FortFunIndiana.


Whose business is this?  Ukraine's or the U.S.?


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Surely you see how silly and partisan this is. This is just like the Democrat’s attacks on Trump’s “Russian collusion.”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> READ IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, you found an agreeable opinion. I could find one, too. Means nothing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Surely you see how silly and partisan this is. This is just like the Democrat’s attacks on Trump’s “Russian collusion.”


See?  There is an essential difference there.

And, thus, why it makes this one funny.

The corporate consortium propaganda, refused to really cover much, the Hunter story, and it is pretty obvious corruption.

And?  OTH?  The "Russia collusion," narrative was complete and utter horseshit from the get go.  Even honest progressive sources called out the cabal for their vicious slander and obvious attacks on our legitimately elected state. It was a Deep State attack from the start, to stop the business of what the people wanted.  People like Matt Tabbibi, Glen Greenwald, Jimmi Dore, Consortium News. . . these aren't right-wing source of information, they all pointed out the falseness of the narrative, and the fact that focusing on HOW the information came into the possession of Wikileaks was a distraction.

ON top of that, VIPS even analyzed the DATA transfer rates, and declared in no uncertain terms it had to be a leak and not a hack. . . IN all probability, Hillary even knew this during that last debate with Trump, she and all her people should have had their Top Security clearance CUT OFF, from day one.

The fact that you don't get any of this?  And the fact that this meme triggers you, and you can even equate the corruption of both sides?  That means your mind is totaling and completely enslaved to the cabal.  It means you don't have a clue as to what is really going on. . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, you found an agreeable opinion. I could find one, too. Means nothing.


Not opinion buddy, FACTS.  

Sorry you don't like the facts.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 10, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Fuck Putin.  In a head-to-head contest, we'd kick his ass.


How about Europe deal with this shit for once since it's on their land and we stay out of it.  We can't afford it and the American people won't support it.


----------



## Markle (Dec 11, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How about Europe deal with this shit for once since it's on their land and we stay out of it.  We can't afford it and the American people won't support it.


The Ukraine is not in Western Europe.  Why say it is their problem?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks to Joe Biden.  China will soon makes its move as well.


----------



## Baron (Dec 11, 2021)

Circe said:


> No head-to-head contests, please. Let Russia have the Ukraine ---



THe truth is Russia doesn't need Ukraine, let idiots from EU, NATO and USA feed this failed 'state'


----------



## Baron (Dec 11, 2021)

skye said:


> I agree,
> 
> then why is fucking NATO there?



Because fucking NATO badly needs money of western taxpayers to feed its fat generals.
Anything written about Russia in western presstitute medias is a blatant lie.
Western oligarchs and banksters simple want to destroy both Russian state and Russian people and pillage its natural commodities for free.
Now the world is teetering on the verge of WWIII and obviously no one cares.


----------



## Baron (Dec 11, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????



Nothing
The entirely story is invented by western presstitute MS 'medias' and corrupted politicians


----------



## Baron (Dec 11, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Land and resources.



WOW,

which ones?
Almost all resources are already swallowed by greedy western oligarchs.


----------



## Baron (Dec 11, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Hell with the neo Nazi state of Ukraine
> I hope Putin obliterated them



Let Ukraine became the part of EU, so the communist shithole in Bruxelles ceases out to exist within few years


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 11, 2021)

OldLady said:


> I didn't know Ukraine was threatening Russia's 'flank.'


Ukraine claims that Crymea and Donbass are her regions. What is even more important for the Russians - it is the US and NATO military bases.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 11, 2021)

MisterBeale, your insults in comment #162 do not strengthen your argument.

Your silly GOP cartoon works against your avowed desire that the U.S. _*not*_  get involved in war with Russia over Ukraine. By portraying Biden — chief executive of the most aggressive NATO power & capitalist state in the world — as weak and “bought off” by Putin, you are using the exact same argument made against Trump by Democrats.

You may think you are being clever here, but you are merely dancing to a tune set by the CIA and lunatic imperialist, pro-MIC forces who want a “harder,” more militarist posture toward Putin over Crimea, Donbas, etc.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 11, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How about Europe deal with this shit for once since it's on their land and we stay out of it.


How bizarre. So, we consult geologists about where the boundary of the European continent lies, to decide our foreign policy? 

And then pretend any event that happens within this imaginary line is the problem of all countries within it, and only their problem, and it won't affect us?

If you don't care if Russia invades a European country for the third time in 13 years, then say so. No need to try to wrap it in some embroidered pillow euphemism.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 11, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> MisterBeale, your insults in comment #162 do not strengthen your argument.
> 
> Your silly GOP cartoon works against your avowed desire that the U.S. _*not*_  get involved in war with Russia over Ukraine. By portraying Biden — chief executive of the most aggressive NATO power & capitalist state in the world — as weak and “bought off” by Putin, you are using the exact same argument made against Trump by Democrats.
> 
> You may think you are being clever here, but you are merely dancing to a tune set by the CIA and lunatic imperialist, pro-MIC forces who want a “harder,” more militarist posture toward Putin over Crimea, Donbas, etc.








. . . it's like you haven't actually read any of the links I have posted, nor do you care to.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 11, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . it's like you haven't actually read any of the links I have posted, nor do you care to.


Jesus, man.  I read most of your links long before you posted them. All of the authors you quote are very familiar to me. I’ve been against foreign adventurism and U.S. imperialism since Vietnam War days, when I was an anti-war activist. I’ve paid my own dues in this struggle, over more than 50 years. You don’t seem to know who you are talking to.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


America has Biden, so America is as much use as tits on a fish.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How bizarre. So, we consult geologists about where the boundary of the European continent lies, to decide our foreign policy?
> 
> And then pretend any event that happens within this imaginary line is the problem of all countries within it, and only their problem, and it won't affect us?
> 
> If you don't care if Russia invades a European country for the third time in 13 years, then say so. No need to try to wrap it in some embroidered pillow euphemism.



Caring and not getting involved in warfare are not mutually exclusive.  On one hand the left whines that we need to be more like Europe and adopt their social welfare states and take care of our own people better.  The only reason why those countries can afford their generous welfare states is because they've drastically cut back on defense spending since the WWII days because we are picking up the slack for them. We've got bases and soldiers stationed all over Europe and that military largesse has added to our near $30 trillion debt. 

So decide what you want.  Do you want to take care of Americans first or do you want to blow our money fighting everybody else's war because our debt level clearly indicates we can't do both.  Russia invading Ukraine, while concerning, is far more of a concern to the European nations being that it's in their backyard than it is for us, so yes, let them get off their decadent asses and clean their own shit up.  We can contribute with economic interference, but we should not be sending a single American soldier to fight that war.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 12, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Surely you see how silly and partisan this is. This is just like the Democrat’s attacks on Trump’s “Russian collusion.”



The "Russian Collusion" was between Hillary and her Russian Allies


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 12, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The "Russian Collusion" was between Hillary and her Russian Allies


More lame partisanship. Give it a break already.

Try to say something intelligent for a change — _*about the subject*_. You know, like about the Ukraine, Crimea, Donbas, NATO, nationalist Russian & Ukrainian politicians, military questions … anything at all !


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 12, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> More lame partisanship. Give it a break already.
> 
> Try to say something intelligent for a change — _*about the subject*_. You know, like about the Ukraine, Crimea, Donbas, NATO, nationalist Russian & Ukrainian politicians, military questions … anything at all !



Yeah we get it -- you're "above it all", you and your lofty ideals with your pinkie out at the perfect angle while sipping tea


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 12, 2021)

So nothing at all about the subject matter.
Just your pinkie up Trump’s … 
Or is it somebody else’s … ?


----------



## Ivan88 (Dec 15, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> You don't leave Americans and our equipment behind. He could've at least destroyed the equipment instead of arming our enemy.


Afghanistan was not America's enemy.  It was those greedy liars called NeoCons who created the whole problem.
If USA had not started a war against Russia's good help to Afghanistan, the country would be a peaceful prosperous place.  
STUPID Babylonian Sodomite USA CAUSED the WHOLE PROBLEM.


----------



## AlexanderPK (Dec 19, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the HELL is in the Ukraine to make the Ruskies go all "Hitler" on them????


What the hell is there for the US to wet its beak in? Remember how the Cuban crisis started? The USA deployed its missiles in Turkey. Now Ukraine is even closer to Russia and the US is stirring up trouble their like there are no problems at home. Rittenhouse is "unjustly" acquitted, Jussie Smollett is waiting for the acquittal, Quomos are harassing everyone left and right, the 49th gender (or how many you have there already) is crying for recognition. Take a pick.


----------



## Siberian (Dec 28, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> More lame partisanship. Give it a break already.
> 
> Try to say something intelligent for a change — _*about the subject*_. You know, like about the Ukraine, Crimea, Donbas, NATO, nationalist Russian & Ukrainian politicians, military questions … anything at all !



Tom, you misuse the term "nationalist".
In Ukraine nationalism is exactly what it means - an ethnic extremism.

In multiethnic Russia nationalism is a taboo, people go to prison for it, and mostly Russians do, because minorities are appeased.

So, "nationalist Russian politician" is absolute oxymoron. Unless you mean those which are in prison 

p. s. I am trying to be serious, as you see


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The only reason why those countries can afford their generous welfare states is because they've drastically cut back on defense spending since the WWII days because we are picking up the slack for them




The reason they can afford it is because their tax revenue as a percentage of their GDP is not stupid low, like ours.And they provide things like health insurance and education at a better value.

People there don't complain about their taxes for health insurance, because they have better health outcomes and more money in their pockets than we do. 

OECD average is about 33.5%, and we sit at 25.5%. $1.7 trillion per year off pace, in tax revenue. 

Germany sits at 38% for example.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 28, 2021)

I am afraid you are joking again, Siberian , perhaps to keep up your spirits. In my opinion, Russian “extreme nationalism” is pathetic, and very confused about exactly what it is “patriotic” about. I admit I don’t claim to understand it very well.

Which Russian “nationalists” are going to jail in Russia? As far as I can make out, even fascists are doing splendidly. You’ve even got your own peculiar Russian-Asian fascists like Alexandr Dugin. Certainly every sort of old-style ethnic Russian nationalism is thriving, from religious to nostalgic Stalinist.

Russia’s political class seems to consist of a thin layer of security bureaucrats running their own official government mafias, protecting and sitting atop a layer of industrialists, kleptocratic capitalists, regional bosses, all with their own little mafias. Of course I don’t really know, any more than I know exactly how the Ukrainian oligarchs operate. I suspect the Russians are at least as bad as the Ukrainians, probably much worse.

Who goes to jail? Who is poisoned in Russia? Who gets beat up if they protest openly against corruption? You say it is Russian nationalists? What does that even mean? Are you a supporter of Alexie Navalny all of a sudden? I always assumed he was too “Western” for your taste — if only because he had the support of Western media. I know what you are against. Who or what do you really support?

What is most clear to me — obvious from the “comments” of Russians to articles in RT and elsewhere — is that Russian nationalists as a group are at least as crazy as our Trump supporters, rather more anti-Semitic, equally or more “white nationalist,” and are as dumb (in their own way) as dumb Americans. By and large, I don’t even find them to be better trolls.


----------



## Siberian (Dec 29, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I am afraid you are joking again, Siberian , perhaps to keep up your spirits. In my opinion, Russian “extreme nationalism” is pathetic, and very confused about exactly what it is “patriotic” about. I admit I don’t claim to understand it very well.
> 
> Which Russian “nationalists” are going to jail in Russia? As far as I can make out, even fascists are doing splendidly. You’ve even got your own peculiar Russian-Asian fascists like Alexandr Dugin. Certainly every sort of old-style ethnic Russian nationalism is thriving, from religious to nostalgic Stalinist.
> 
> ...


Tom, you really don't understand situation in Russia, as much as you misuse terms. Patriots, imperialists and nationalists are 3 different ideologies in Russia, it is simply to see on example of Chechnya - nationalists want to get rid if it, imperialists want to keep it even if it means harder an economic burden for Russians and patriots (if we take them as separate ideology) may not have an opinion on it at all, concentrating on external/foreign agenda. While imperialists and nationalists can be patriotic generally or in most aspects.
and Stalinism is not and cannot be Russian nationalism because Stalin is Georgian, plus the biggest victim of Stalin was Russian people. Russian nationalists and stalinists are also opponents politically. Your perseption is wrong and weird.

Everything is very simple, I have no idea what can prevent your understanding of it.

Here is an example of a jailed Russian nationalist.









						Alexander Potkin - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Dugin is an imperialist, not a fascist, as well Stalinism (like communism) is a crime only in your MaCarthist totalitarian country, where freedom of speech is persecuted. While neither Dugin nor stalinists commit crimes, and if any individual or ogranized nationalists do they go to prison
and take notice, in this case one of 2 jailed Russian nationalists is Eugenia Hasis, an ethnic Jew.
"White supremacist" or racists are not Russian nationalists (and Russian nationalists are not White racists) and are absolutely marginal, I doubt there are more than a couple of hundreds of them in 146 mln Russia. To distinguish them from Russian nationalists you should know that many of Russian racists fought on Ukrainian side in Donbass AGAINST RUSSIA, along with Ukrainian nationalists, which are really racists, calling Rissians "Mongols" - you may take member of this forum Litwin as a very typucal example
Genetically Russians and Ukrainians are identical, maybe just Ukrainians have 3% of Tatar (ironically - or Mongol) genes and Russians have 3% of Ugro-Finnish genes. But Ukrainian nationalism is based on the myth that Ukrainians are the most anscient (=true) Arians , Jesus was a Ukrainian and other funny and dangerous stuff.. This is why they belong to Europe and not to allegedly Mongol Russia  Ukrainians are more Europeans than Europeans, the only true White Europeans.. 

And don't forget that the US not only supports these extreme Ukrainian racists but militarily train them, which later kill politicians and independent journalists in Ukraine without being punished, serve in the army etc.

US is directly responsible for Nazi regime in Ukraine and racist crimes in Ukraine.

if you mean something more than baseless American propaganda please give example (as I do to support my point) of thriving Russian fascists 

Summing up - you are more informed thsn most Americans, but your perception of Russia is at least weird, absolutely not correct in every aspect you mentioned (structure of Russian elites, Navalny, Russian nationalists). I can't really blame you, living in the US and reading Western press nobody at all can be something but a product of American propaganda. I am sorry, but you really operate with stamps of American propaganda. 

Just to give you another example - to whome, to which part of layers mentioned by you will you attribute the head of Sberbank Gherman Gref? Former minister of finance Kudrin? The head of Central bank? Aid of Putin Anatoly Chubais? Former head of Yeltsyn (and even Putin's) administration Voloshin? 

But believe me, you are 95% wrong on everything you said.  Your distance from a common American Macarthist is much smaller than you think


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stop gaslighting.


----------



## Siberian (Dec 29, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Stop gaslighting.


Tom, stay serious, you asked for exactly this way of discussion...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2021)

Update please.  Has the War begun yet??

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Siberian (Dec 29, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Update please.  Has the War begun yet??
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz



about a week ago the US said it had 4 weeks to prevent Russian invasion to Ukraine. 

It means the US plans Ukrainian attack in Donbass before mid January, with consequitive Russian involvement there to prevent ethnic cleansing... 

But US-Russian meeting on Putin's ultimatum is due on 10/01/2022, in two days - similar meeting with NATO. 

I presume the end of January is the time to expect surprises


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2021)

Siberian said:


> about a week ago the US said it had 4 weeks to prevent Russian invasion to Ukraine.
> 
> It means the US plans Ukrainian attack in Donbass before mid January, with consequitive Russian involvement there to prevent ethnic cleansing...
> 
> ...


Cool  will there be an in flight movie?


----------



## Siberian (Dec 29, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Cool  will there be an in flight movie?



it is the question to you, I presume if you are an American you have better chances to film flying Russian hypersonic missiles than anyone else...
Putin's ultimatum was about fighting the US directly instead of Ukraine ( as the US would prefer)..


----------



## Burgermeister (Dec 29, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> Afghanistan was not America's enemy.  It was those greedy liars called NeoCons who created the whole problem.
> If USA had not started a war against Russia's good help to Afghanistan, the country would be a peaceful prosperous place.
> STUPID Babylonian Sodomite USA CAUSED the WHOLE PROBLEM.


Do we need to post more pics of Afghanistan before and after the Russian invasion and occupation? Is that the good help you are referring to?


----------



## Siberian (Dec 29, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> Do we need to post more pics of Afghanistan before and after the Russian invasion and occupation? Is that the good help you are referring to?


you mean before and afyer CIA groomed islamists to fight USSR and to seize power in Afghanistan? 

don't forget, Osama bin Laden was a CIA agent and Al-Qaida -("the base" in Arabic) was nothing but a CIA database with names of islamists CIA was supplying and grooming...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Update please.  Has the War begun yet??
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz


Hang in there, warmonger. Putin requested a meeting today or tomorrow.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2021)

Siberian said:


> it is the question to you, I presume if you are an American you have better chances to film flying Russian hypersonic missiles than anyone else...
> Putin's ultimatum was about fighting the US directly instead of Ukraine ( as the US would prefer)..


So no movie...........you guy suck........betcha you are out of coffee too.......damn


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2022)

Siberian said:


> about a week ago the US said it had 4 weeks to prevent Russian invasion to Ukraine.
> 
> It means the US plans Ukrainian attack in Donbass before mid January, with consequitive Russian involvement there to prevent ethnic cleansing...
> 
> ...


The US government controlled media is now proclaiming Russia is about to commit a false flag, to start a war in Ukraine. It’s more likely the US commits the false flag, since it is the world’s  recognized expert on false flags.
US accuses Russia of 'fabricating a pretext' to invade Ukraine


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2022)

I just saw Fox News. They say the Russians are poised to boogie against the nation of Ukraine. Fox News


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2022)

Ivan88 said:


> Afghanistan was not America's enemy.  It was those greedy liars called NeoCons who created the whole problem.
> If USA had not started a war against Russia's good help to Afghanistan, the country would be a peaceful prosperous place.
> STUPID Babylonian Sodomite USA CAUSED the WHOLE PROBLEM.


Ivan, the Ukraine deserves better than to be put through another bout with Russia. While nobody was looking in the 1940s war years, Lenin wiped out a million citizens of the Ukraine because the farmers said bad things about him, although they didn't withhold their products from Russia. Just because of words, Russia sent KGB to starve out the farmers by daily visits and invading their homes to get rid of any food they had stashed away, and went all over every farm to find and destroy food products.

Innocent men, women, and children died of starvation after providing Russia with a virtual breadbasket of goods and services. The KGB threatened and carried out their threats when the people found new ways of hiding foods. The KGB won, and all their children and themselves died, leaving farm land wasting. It was a footshoot, because by 1950, Russians had no food, and when a few oranges showed up, Moscow had a half-mile long line of people standing in line to buy oranges, if there were any left. I learned about it when I was about 6 years old, when weekly reader magazine was in schools that kept children interested in the news. Anyway, that business of people being turned away due to shortages of many foods, but the oranges stood out in my mind for some reason. Now I realize it was a footshoot from the years Russia spent meddling with people's very existence due to criticizing them for not including the people of the Ukraine in decision making. They were unfairly killed in masses.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 18, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin relies on useful idiots like you to weaken the world's resolve to stand against him.


Putin relies on the weakness of Skidmark *Joe and the demleftist party. He knows everything they do is for optics to get re elected. He will play them like the fools they are.


----------



## struth (Jan 18, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


maybe but not with the surrenderer in chief in oval office, he still owes putin for the 2012 election and will continue the more flexible policies of his boss obama


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 18, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> More partisan trash.



Yes, because Shartin’ *Joe is clearly a respected and feared leader around the world.


----------



## Litwin (Jan 18, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...







__





						BREAKING: Moscow State Duma proposed to proactively hit the United States with nuclear weapons! 1  TARGET: IS STATE Nevada, ANYBODY FROM Nevada?
					

Duma is no more than a ruski moonbat......  ~S~  https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/16/world/europe/russia-ukraine-invasion.html Moscow Issues Subtle Threats More Far-Reaching Than a Ukraine Invasion If the West fails to meet its security demands, Moscow could take measures like placing nuclear...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Litwin (Jan 18, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin relies on useful idiots like you to weaken the world's resolve to stand against him.


----------



## Litwin (Jan 18, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Putin relies on the weakness of Skidmark *Joe and the demleftist party. He knows everything they do is for optics to get re elected. He will play them like the fools they are.


LaL, we don't love to see our USA being canceled from within and without, and we do not always realize that God has a purpose for all the garish things the left says and does. I pray for all here to help resolve the nation's divisions, under God and indivisible, if it is his plan to honor every sacrifice made with a son or daughter's life in hostile countries. I pray for strength and justice, widows and orphans. God bless us all. Good evening, everyone here.


----------



## Ringo (Jan 19, 2022)

beautress said:


> I just saw Fox News. They say the Russians are poised to boogie against the nation of Ukraine. Fox News


And how else to explain the deterioration of life to idiots? Terrible Russia, which is about to attack poor Ukraine (by the way, where is it?), and then seize the whole of Europe .... What pathetic idiots you are...


----------



## Batcat (Jan 19, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


The problem with electing Joe Biden is he is a weak President and our enemies see now is an excellent time to make a move on nations they wish to acquire. Russia wants to acquire Ukraine and China Taiwan. 

The danger is that Joe Biden will try to prove he is the same tough guy who faced down Corn Pop at the pool and we may end up in a war with Russia or China (or both). Unfortunately both Russia and China have a nuclear arsenal. If a war starts between them and us, it will not take much to have a rapid escalation and an exchange of nuclear weapons.

It just takes one nuclear weapon to ruin your entire day. A couple thousand and Global Warming will no longer be a problem as we will have a nuclear winter.


----------



## bendog (Jan 19, 2022)

Biden's not going to use force.  All of nato would have to agree first, and that won't happen, and even if it did .... Biden was more or less from the Ted Kennedy school of diplomacy


----------



## badbob85037 (Feb 12, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


Intelligentsia Who said the US had any intelligentsia. Joe don't give a shit if he gets us in a war. He really likes being in the bunker anyway. That's why he is backing Putin into a corner. And lets not forget about General Milly Vanilly full of military incomitance. Nobody will win a war between Russia and New Babylon and there isn't a Bible thumper out there that will say otherwise.


----------



## Litwin (Feb 12, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Fuck Putin.  In a head-to-head contest, we'd kick his ass.


yes, we do fa5k pootler !


----------



## bendog (Feb 13, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> Intelligentsia Who said the US had any intelligentsia. Joe don't give a shit if he gets us in a war. He really likes being in the bunker anyway. That's why he is backing Putin into a corner. And lets not forget about General Milly Vanilly full of military incomitance. Nobody will win a war between Russia and New Babylon and there isn't a Bible thumper out there that will say otherwise.


Putin initiated the troop build up before Biden did anything.  If Biden is backing Putin into a corner its by not giving Putin concessions on US policy.  

It would be best if Ukraine was not militarily alligned with either the West or Russia.  But Russia has never accepted its indepenence.


----------



## Ringo (Feb 14, 2022)

Washington has promised to recognize Crimea as russian, in exchange for an invasion of Ukraine no later than next Wednesday.


----------



## Ringo (Feb 14, 2022)

Vladimir Zelensky demands that Biden and other Western leaders hand over to him evidence that Russia is preparing an invasion of Ukraine on February 16.
It's time to remember, what the press secretary of the State Department said:  Statements by Biden and Western leaders and the evidence.


----------



## xyz (Feb 14, 2022)

Batcat said:


> The problem with electing Joe Biden is he is a weak President and our enemies see now is an excellent time to make a move on nations they wish to acquire. Russia wants to acquire Ukraine and China Taiwan.
> 
> The danger is that Joe Biden will try to prove he is the same tough guy who faced down Corn Pop at the pool and we may end up in a war with Russia or China (or both). Unfortunately both Russia and China have a nuclear arsenal. If a war starts between them and us, it will not take much to have a rapid escalation and an exchange of nuclear weapons.
> 
> ...


Putin learned his craft in St. Petersburg working for the KGB and the Mafia at the same time.

He is basically a Mafia boss with nuclear weapons. He threatened to use them, and also threatened other countries to not respond with nuclear weapons if he uses them.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 14, 2022)

xyz said:


> Putin learned his craft in St. Petersburg working for the KGB and the Mafia at the same time.
> 
> He is basically a Mafia boss with nuclear weapons. He threatened to use them, and also threatened other countries to not respond with nuclear weapons if he uses them.


I wonder if Putin actually believes he could launch a first strike on our nation and Biden would not respond. 









						The real Joe Biden scandal: Fumbling the nuclear football
					

Whatever scandal Hunter Biden’s emails reveal about alleged influence-peddling schemes with his father, it is nothing compared with the fact that Joe Biden as vice president routinely put the country at risk of being annihilated in a nuclear war.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




_Whatever scandal Hunter Biden’s emails reveal about alleged influence-peddling schemes with his father, it is nothing compared with the fact that Joe Biden as vice president routinely put the country at risk of being annihilated in a nuclear war. 

As revealed in my book “The First Family Detail,” whenever Mr. Biden returned from Washington to his home in Wilmington, Delaware, the then-vice president would order that the military aide carrying the nuclear football remain at least a mile behind him when he traveled around Wilmington.

The nuclear football is a leather-covered titanium business case that weighs 40 pounds. Secured with a cipher lock, it contains a variety of secure phone capabilities and options for launching nuclear strikes that the president may authorize.









						Russia threatens to NUKE US cities with hypersonic missile if war breaks out
					

RUSSIA has successfully tested an “unstoppable” 6,000mph nuclear missile primed to wipe out US cities if World War 3 breaks out. The hypersonic nuke has been identified by state-control…




					www.the-sun.com
				



_


----------



## AlexanderPK (Feb 15, 2022)

Batcat
_It is said to travel faster than the speed of sound,_
And that should be awe-inspiring. Mama Mia!!! Snatch your back-packs everybody and run for the Canadian border!
Is there anything dumber than a Sun reporter? What is the speed of sound to a missile if MIG-25 or SR-71 Blackbird could fly 3 times faster than that in the sixties?
It's not just _faster than the speed of sound _but *EIGHT times* _faster than the speed of sound_ that makes Tsirkon unstoppable.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 15, 2022)

AlexanderPK said:


> Batcat
> _It is said to travel faster than the speed of sound,_
> And that should be awe-inspiring. Mama Mia!!! Snatch your back-packs everybody and run for the Canadian border!
> Is there anything dumber than a Sun reporter? What is the speed of sound to a missile if MIG-25 or SR-71 Blackbird could fly 3 times faster than that in the sixties?
> It's not just _faster than the speed of sound _but *EIGHT times* _faster than the speed of sound_ that makes Tsirkon unstoppable.


Unstoppable they may be but we still have Trident subs hiding in the depths of the ocean. 

Does Putin have an operational missile defense that can stop Trident missiles?









						See This Missile Submarine? It Can Destroy an Entire Country in Minutes.
					

Meet the U.S. Navy's Ohio-class Submarine.




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

Ukraine paid the Bidens protection money, there might be a time to collect


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

BertramN said:


> Perhaps Moscow Mitch could renew his relationship with Putin and broker an agreement between Washington and Moscow.
> 
> Such heroism would look great on his resume for 2022 and open a presidential door for 2024.
> 
> ...


Hey,  remember when the Useful Idiot Brigade said Putin owned Trump and we laughed at you all?


----------



## AlexanderPK (Feb 15, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Unstoppable they may be but we still have Trident subs hiding in the depths of the ocean.
> 
> Does Putin have an operational missile defense that can stop Trident missiles?
> 
> ...


They make too much nose to be hidden. Ours are better.


----------



## Ringo (Feb 15, 2022)

AlexanderPK said:


> It's not just _faster than the speed of sound _but *EIGHT times* _faster than the speed of sound_ that makes Tsirkon unstoppable.


It should be added to this, that Russia has already developed devices that can fight such missiles.


----------



## AlexanderPK (Feb 15, 2022)

Batcat 
When I said _Ours are better _I meant the Russian ones_. _You must have misunderstood me.


----------



## xyz (Feb 18, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I wonder if Putin actually believes he could launch a first strike on our nation and Biden would not respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said something about nuking some Eastern European country and that the US shouldn't respond. I think it was implied to be a NATO member, but I don't have the exact quote. Not sure.

Putin has asked for removal of NATO troops from former Eastern Bloc members. The assumption would be that Putin wants to invade countries far beyond Ukraine.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 18, 2022)

xyz said:


> He said something about nuking some Eastern European country and that the US shouldn't respond. I think it was implied to be a NATO member, but I don't have the exact quote. Not sure.
> 
> Putin has asked for removal of NATO troops from former Eastern Bloc members. The assumption would be that Putin wants to invade countries far beyond Ukraine.


Biden is the wrong man to have as Presdient at the wrong time.

That’s a bad combination.

Some say Putin wants to restore the old USSR, He may see Biden as the right Presdient at the right time to allow him to accomplish his goals. The next couple of years may prove very interesting historically. 









						Russian Propaganda Brags of Putin’s Military Blackmail Against the U.S.
					

Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast/Photos GettyBefore U.S. President Joe Biden and Russian President Vladimir Putin sat down for a virtual summit on Tuesday morning, Russian state media broadcast its own predictions about the goals of the meeting—and the outcome of the talks.The latest...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Batcat (Feb 18, 2022)

AlexanderPK said:


> Batcat
> When I said _Ours are better _I meant the Russian ones_. _You must have misunderstood me.


I can’t argue that the Russian subs are noisier. I will grant you that. 





__





						New Russian Submarines Are So Silent That The U.S. Navy Calls Them “Black Holes” – Investment Watch
					





					www.investmentwatchblog.com
				




Are the Russian subs unstopable? Depends on who you ask.









						US, NATO Ships "Do Quite Well" Against New Russian Subs, Admiral Says
					

Quieter, more lethal Russian subs are a new challenge, but US and NATO navies are on top of it, the head of US Naval Forces Europe says.




					sofrep.com


----------



## AlexanderPK (Feb 19, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I can’t argue that the Russian subs are noisier. I will grant you that.


Usually when you show an American something that's white he's sure to argue that it's black. I will grant YOU you're an odd one out.  To be a bit more positive that you're sane (not nessesserily friendly), do you agree with your ma btw who told you there were only girls and boys with no shit in between?


----------



## Batcat (Feb 19, 2022)

AlexanderPK said:


> Usually when you show an American something that's white he's sure to argue that it's black. I will grant YOU you're an odd one out.  To be a bit more positive that you're sane (not nessesserily friendly), do you agree with your ma btw who told you there were only girls and boys with no shit in between?


It’s not quite that simple.





__





						What Is Hermaphroditism? (with pictures)
					

Brief and Straightforward Guide: What Is Hermaphroditism? (with pictures)




					www.thehealthboard.com
				




I also worked with an individual in his 40s who was in the process of changing from male to female. In my opinion he honestly thought he should have been a female. Oddly he was not attracted to males but still attracted to females. Apparently he wanted to be a lesbian. He believed his problems were due to some hormonal problem while in the womb. 

Also Native American tribes had male individuals who identified as female. They were not ridiculed but treated with respect. 





__





						The 'Two-Spirit' people of indigenous North Americans
					

An article about berdache Native Americans. A berdache (feminine male) is also called a Two-Spirit



					www.firstpeople.us
				




However I am not for schools taking young children before puberty and attempting to convince them they need to change their sex.


----------



## AlexanderPK (Feb 19, 2022)

Batcat
_He believed his problems were due to some..._
I think a good whack on his stupid head could have cured him of all his stupid problems.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 19, 2022)

AlexanderPK said:


> Batcat
> _He believed his problems were due to some..._
> I think a good whack on his stupid head could have cured him of all his stupid problems.


If you are referring to my co-worker he had been beat up several times  while going to a bar dressed as a woman. He also had been arrested numerous times. For a long period he was an alcoholic but overcame that problem when he got on the sex change program. 

When I retired he still had his male sex organs so I have no idea how everything worked out.


----------



## Ringo (Feb 20, 2022)

A person who would've seemed like a hawk 30 years ago, Reagan's ambassador Jack F. Matlock, is more sound on the question of Russia and NATO than most contemporary experts.




__





						ACURA ViewPoint Jack F. Matlock, Jr.: Today's Crisis Over Ukraine - American Committee for US-Russia Accord
					

Today we face an avoidable crisis that was predictable, actually predicted, willfully precipitated, but easily resolved by the application of common sense. We are being told each day that war may be imminent in Ukraine. Russian troops, we are told, are massing at Ukraine’s borders and could...




					usrussiaaccord.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2022)

Ringo said:


> A person who would've seemed like a hawk 30 years ago, Reagan's ambassador Jack F. Matlock, is more sound on the question of Russia and NATO than most contemporary experts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, a bit out of date....

"Meanwhile, the Ukrainian president has advised against panic and made clear that he does not consider a Russian invasion imminent."

Not anymore. Now he is asking the US to implement sanctions NOW , instead of after Russia invades.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2022)

Everyone should be afraid of Biden with nuclear launch codes


----------



## Ringo (Feb 21, 2022)

Why are European officials so afraid of a war in Europe, meaning Ukraine? 
After all, the war in Europe, when they together tore to pieces and bombed Yugoslavia, did not frighten them at all.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 23, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Fuck Putin. In a head-to-head contest, we'd kick his ass.


Is that something you think we should do?  Really?


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 23, 2022)

Circe said:


> I would widen that to Taiwan, too.


If we were to ignore a CCP invasion of Taiwan, we would lose all our Pacific allies, overnight.  Japan, Philippines, Australia, New Zealand, ALL would be making arrangements with Beijing.  OTOH, IF the CCP tried it and we stood with ALL of the aforementioned, the CCP would get its ass kicked up around its shoulders...


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 23, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Why are European officials so afraid of a war in Europe, meaning Ukraine?
> After all, the war in Europe, when they together tore to pieces and bombed Yugoslavia, did not frighten them at all.


Maybe it's a little fear of NUCLEAR WAR?


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 23, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> There is no “macho” solution here that Trump supporters may dream their guy would have adopted.


When did Trump supporters blame him for NOT going to war?  He's the only president in decades that refused to start another war, even when the Left and the media were calling for it.


----------



## Circe (Feb 24, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Maybe it's a little fear of NUCLEAR WAR?


Yeah, good-bye Chicago. I'd like to give all that a miss.


----------



## Circe (Feb 24, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> If we were to ignore a CCP invasion of Taiwan, we would lose all our Pacific allies, overnight.  Japan, Philippines, Australia, New Zealand, ALL would be making arrangements with Beijing.  OTOH, IF the CCP tried it and we stood with ALL of the aforementioned, the CCP would get its ass kicked up around its shoulders...


Doubtful, IMO. No more reason for us to bother with Taiwan than for the Chinese to try to take over Cuba. Same exact parallel: both are islands well within the respective spheres of interest.

Which is what the world is going back to, I read yesterday: establishing spheres of interest. That is what the war in Ukraine is about.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 24, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Russia a shell of nothing. Putin just making noise for relevance. Poisoning people lostits appeal



How do you feel about your ignorant stupidity now? Are you a Biden military advisor? You sound like one.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Hell with the neo Nazi state of Ukraine
> I hope Putin obliterated them



The president of Ukraine is a Jew. 

Please explain.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic 

Ukraine was huge ally of Nazis and killed many sheenies 
.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> airplanemechanic
> 
> Ukraine was huge ally of Nazis and killed many sheenies
> .



80 fucking years ago. Who cares then? Germany is not the same Germany as it was 80 years ago, either, you fucking moron.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic 
Jews don’t forget


----------



## JGalt (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> airplanemechanic
> Jews don’t forget



Good, the president of fucking Ukraine is a Jew you idiot!!


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic 
F you !!!


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 25, 2022)

airplanemechanic 

tell that to the tens of thousands of dead ones


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 25, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> How do you feel about your ignorant stupidity now? Are you a Biden military advisor? You sound like one.


Italy has a bigger economy than Russia......lolololol.Their bankrupt


I just hope he invades Poland and other Natos

Ignorant stupidity

When someone retires at 50 totally self made doing what he loved to do, called every shot in his life, is that ignorant stupidity??

To me it means people slaving to a boss turning wrenches for 50 yrs.......Now that is stupid and ignorant.GD you people live such pitiful lives

So fun to come here and watch people who think they know so much, yet never rose above being  a shop rat punching a time clock and an alarm clock

That is the joy o this place....Shop rats who think they are smart but are ust dust breathing shop rats


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Russians arent going to send in 175000 into the Ukraine.  Its a show.  Just like the cold war


FAIL


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> This is a 'Scare Story' by the military industrial complex and Biden. Fake news.


FAIL.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

Flash said:


> If they want to invade the Ukraine then this is the time.  With weak minded stupid Potatohead as "Leader of the Free World" there will be no consequences.


FAIL.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Europe will sit around, do nothing, and then bitch at the UN what should have been done while waiting on their check from America.


FAIL.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

Circe said:


> Naaaaaah, not with huge, gargantuan China ready at any moment to invade and take them over within ---- how long did the Germans take to conquer Denmark in WWII?   Two hours. Yeah, that sounds about right.
> 
> Talk about a seriously non-viable situation.
> 
> ...


FAIL.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 22, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How about Europe deal with this shit for once since it's on their land and we stay out of it.  We can't afford it and the American people won't support it.



Majority of Americans say U.S. should back Ukraine until Russia withdraws​​


----------



## gipper (Sep 22, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Majority of Americans say U.S. should back Ukraine until Russia withdraws​
> ​


Proof Americans are dumb. Doing this will only result in a much greater death toll.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2022)

gipper said:


> Proof Americans are dumb. Doing this will only result in a much greater death toll.


Which, of course, is the fault of the murderous dictator of Russia.


----------



## bambu. (Sep 22, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which, of course, is the fault of the murderous dictator of Russia.


100% correct.
Russia stormed out of the UN...Putin passed law for 1M more troops, draft.
Flights out of Russia are fully booked, as people escape to countries where Russians without a visas are welcomed.
Putin will be throwing 1 million more troops at Ukraine.
Ukraine urgently needs more missiles. Russian [and Chinese?] planes must be removed from the sky over Ukraine.
One million rounds a minute electronic machine guns are also needed. Crank up the bullet factories.
Time to get serious and slaughter as many invading Russians as possible, as quickly as possible...or perish.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 22, 2022)

bambu. said:


> 100% correct.
> Russia stormed out of the UN...Putin passed law for 1M more troops, draft.
> Flights out of Russia are fully booked, as people escape to countries where Russians without a visas are welcomed.
> Putin will be throwing 1 million more troops at Ukraine.
> ...


Hilarious!  Do you do stand-up comedy?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> airplanemechanic
> 
> Ukraine was huge ally of Nazis and killed many sheenies
> .


70 years ago, the Germans were Nazis and the Italians and Japanese were fascists.  Now?  Not so much!

The same for Ukraine.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 23, 2022)

The main statements of the Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation to the OSCE:

Partial mobilization is not caused by "military weakness", but by the need to give a proportionate response to the growing threats from the West;

The Russian Federation is ready for any scenarios and warns the West against dangerous interference in Ukraine;

▪ it is necessary to prevent the transformation of the pan-European space into an arena of large-scale military confrontation;

▪ The West in Ukraine has put the whole world on the brink of events with an unpredictable result for all mankind;

The OSCE systematically suppresses the crimes of the Kiev regime, encouraging it to commit new atrocities.


----------



## Litwin (Sep 23, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russia-ukraine-invasion/2021/12/03/98a3760e-546b-11ec-8769-2f4ecdf7a2ad_story.html
> ...


what Moscow is planning Massive Military Offensive Against Ukraine Involving 175,000 Troops? Which *month *?


----------

